# RGB controllers



## pimaxc (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok I'm doing some DMX addressable color changing lighting. I've used Phillips color Kinetics before as well as some stuff from Acclaim, but this time I'm trying to work within a tight budget. I've found some flexible RGB LED strips, but no DMX translator. Anyone have suggestions for something that takes in DMX and connects directly to the LED strips?


----------



## BlkWgn (Oct 24, 2012)

This is something I do all the time for work. I use the Ribbon and DMX decoder from environmental lights. They have 2 versions of the decoders (that I use) The first is a 4 channel http://www.environmentallights.com/14344-dmx-4-5000-5.html the second is a 24 channel

Good luck, if you have any questions on it, let me know, but they are pretty simple to use


----------

